# Unamed MFT Table Entry during backup using Ghost



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

One (and only one) of my drives has refused to run a disk to disk backup
using Ghost.

The error reads:

-> 7069 Unamed MFT Table Entry

The program stops and freezes cold right there.

The error occurs about 1/4 way through the backup routine.

I thought initially it was a problem with the target drive of the same size
hitting a bad sector but then I examined the error.


I'm unable to find any reference to the error at all. What's a table entry?

Could it be a registry problem?

Is there some cleaner to deal with this?


----------



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

loninappleton said:


> One (and only one) of my drives has refused to run a disk to disk backup
> using Ghost.
> 
> The error reads:
> ...



Ok, I am back and I got my backup done but only by running Ghost on a different older and slower machine.

The TSF error runs for an extended period of time then jumps out and finds things it knows again.

I have no explanation for the error except for transfer speed: the job took a lot longer to complete because I had channel access limitations and so a big slowdown of about 5 hours 
vs. 40 minutes occurred.

At least I got the data saved.


----------

